# CL is real good to me!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Floyd (Jun 1, 2010)

Bought a 06 750 brute last week for $1500 on CL. Yesterday I found a ad where a guy was parting out a 06 750 Brute. Called him up and he has everything but the muzzy pro (sold for $250), skid plates, radiator (busted when he hit a tree), lift kit, snorkle, and wheel spacers. I told him no problem, what you want for the remaining. After talking to him he says he is tired of looking at it and if I go get it right then he would sale it for $500. Long story short, I have another brute. Motor has 600 miles around a 100 hours. There is a problem with the motor. He hit a tree coming out of a mudhole at Busco and broke the front bumper, radiator support, and busted the radiatior. Bike run hot before he got it back to the truck. Now he said it starts up but pumps water into the airbox. He also said it is pumping gas into the oil. Motor was off when I got there, so I will be taking it apart to see what the problem is. Hope it's not that bad. I went back today and picked up a set of 29.5 outlaws (like new) on a set of 12s ITP black bead lock rims for another $500. He threw in a 3000 warn winch and a after market CDI box. Forgot the name brand. Wife is really pissed at me right now.lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

wish I could get that lucky... lol my gf's pissed at me and I didnt buy squat!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Just bough some stuff off cl today too and now im sleeping on the couch tonight,lol One of them days I guess.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

man my wife is still mad at me for my last ride. (bent both Tie Rods and one bad Tie Rod end.) I wish i could find some deals like that.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Guys...my wife stays mad at me. She says....is ATV's your life...I was like..YES. Kids are #1 ATV #2....she said I better be 1.5...lol. I was like uhhh...there is not half numbers in my scale.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

That's why I can't keep a girlfriend cause my fourwheeler comes first or I spend money on it and not them I guess that's what a brute does to you haha


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

bruterider27 said:


> That's why I can't keep a girlfriend cause my fourwheeler comes first or I spend money on it and not them I guess that's what a brute does to you haha


LMAO! :haha:Agreed


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

LOL looks like we all stay in the dog house with our ol ladies


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jrfonte said:


> LOL looks like we all stay in the dog house with our ol ladies


Man that's no lie..If I don't start spending some green on my wife and less on the Brute...I'll be single!...again!! Hmmm..come to think of it...lol


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Man that's no lie..If I don't start spending some green on my wife and less on the Brute...I'll be single!...again!! Hmmm..come to think of it...lol


It's cheaper to keep'er.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

*Cheaper to keep'er?*

Sometimes is worth the loot just to have some piece and quiet, and i'm speaking from experience there friends. MONEY WELL SPENT


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

man i search cl every single day....literally or atleast week days lol. and well my gf is supa cool i guess you could say. i get whatever i want for the brute i mean i have changed exhaust like trillion times, stereo few times, and even wheels and tires like 3-4 times lol, all i had to do for her was put a snorkel tires wheels and exhaust on her bike so she can follow us boys and everybody is happy.....all she cares about is water wheelies lol


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> man i search cl every single day....literally or atleast week days lol. and well my gf is supa cool i guess you could say. i get whatever i want for the brute i mean i have changed exhaust like trillion times, stereo few times, and even wheels and tires like 3-4 times lol, all i had to do for her was put a snorkel tires wheels and exhaust on her bike so she can follow us boys and everybody is happy.....all she cares about is water wheelies lol


 You got a good one buddy! Maybe you guys should try my way, I just LIE to her about how much stuff cost. We have seperate bank accounts so she has no idea how much money I have. I spent 11k painting one of my racecars last year, told her it cost 5k and we got a great deal. She is actually proud of me for getting it so cheap! BAAAHHAAAA!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bwhahahahaha thats good stuff right there ... i always tell mine something is broke when i want buy something so she thinks we have to have it to go ride ..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I cant really get away with that unless its something I'm going and picking up myself. If I order anything then it usually comes while I'm at work and she doesnt hesistate for one second to rip the box open and look at the invoice/reciept and then call and chew my azz..... it always the same: phone rings, I answer and immediately: "What the $&^% did you buy for that stupid fourwheeler?! You better hope this is all that you bought, I'm throwin it in the trash! Let me catch you buying one more thing! I've had it, I hate that stupid POS! I'm gonna sell it one day when your gone!" 
I get this EVERY time something comes in the mail and it even kinda looks like it could be for the brute. She cant sell it legally cause I didnt title it under my name just for that reason lol. 
N20torious...you say cheaper to keep her, I agree more with 2010Bruterider....worth the money just to have some peace and quiet!
I'll get down now :soapbox:


----------



## RedBeard (May 3, 2010)

Cool about the deals, but the rest of this thread is hilarious! I guess I'm lucky that I trained my wife prior to the marriage!! You can imagine the anger I incurred when I came home with a brand new bike (Yammy V-MAX) just three months before we got married! :aargh4:Seems she thought I should have consulted her first! It's gotten progressively easier, and she's still with me after 12 years!!


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

what ever i want i get. my wife just doesnt care what i buy for my brute or chevelle. she doesnt like to ride which is real cool with me cause i would probally have to pull her out of a puddle every 5min. and when she buys something for her(clothes) which isnt alot at all i say how much, you dont need that. man i am a d^^k lol


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> ^I cant really get away with that unless its something I'm going and picking up myself. If I order anything then it usually comes while I'm at work and she doesnt hesistate for one second to rip the box open and look at the invoice/reciept and then call and chew my azz..... it always the same: phone rings, I answer and immediately: "What the $&^% did you buy for that stupid fourwheeler?! You better hope this is all that you bought, I'm throwin it in the trash! Let me catch you buying one more thing! I've had it, I hate that stupid POS! I'm gonna sell it one day when your gone!"
> I get this EVERY time something comes in the mail and it even kinda looks like it could be for the brute. She cant sell it legally cause I didnt title it under my name just for that reason lol.
> N20torious...you say cheaper to keep her, I agree more with 2010Bruterider....worth the money just to have some peace and quiet!
> I'll get down now :soapbox:


**** dude.. sounds like you need to get a small storage unit, and lock the brute up while you are away at work... and Umm get a P.O. box... 

and pay for that PO. box and storage with cash, and don't give them your real address so they can send you stuff... keep it on the downlow.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

N2Otorious said:


> **** dude.. sounds like you need to get a small storage unit, and lock the brute up while you are away at work... and Umm get a P.O. box...
> 
> and pay for that PO. box and storage with cash, and don't give them your real address so they can send you stuff... keep it on the downlow.


 
Or just send everything to your work address:bigok:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Man, several MIMB members had a chance to meet my wife at the Labor Day ride... They will tell you that I don't have any of these problems... She actually wants to spend more on riding... She wants to buy a brute for her, have the pink camo overlay put on, snork it, rack the radiator, etc... She also wants to buy our boy a wheeler... But, she wants outlaws on hers...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

justin i will give you my address and send everything to me and i will tets it out to make sure it works 1st then i will give it to you .. i know but what are buddies for


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

walker said:


> justin i will give you my address and send everything to me and i will tets it out to make sure it works 1st then i will give it to you .. i know but what are buddies for


orrrrrrr

Get a Motorhome/Travel Trailer a enclosed trailer to put your bike in... and are you ready for this...






















Move, and LIVE @ RiverRun. 279/month That rocks...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Always ask for forgiveness *NOT* permission. my wife hates the quad/Jeep/Boat/me?


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i love craigslist i just picked up these brand spanking new 26" maxxis bighorn tires for $320 today, now have to sell the mudlites befor the wife finds out lol.....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

N2Otorious said:


> orrrrrrr
> 
> Get a Motorhome/Travel Trailer a enclosed trailer to put your bike in... and are you ready for this...
> 
> ...


 
Somehow I feel that you and walker would also end up single and we'd all be neighbors out there lmao! NO WORK and ALL PLAY! Could make our $$$ by workin on other people's stuff out on the trail when it breaks, and installing snorks and lifts lol.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i dunno about that justin . that 98 pound pitbull i with may have something different to say about that ... lol... but i sure would come visit you abunch


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

lol funny stuff bud, I dont think I'll tell her you called her a pitbull though.....may result in a fat lip lmao!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> i love craigslist i just picked up these brand spanking new 26" maxxis bighorn tires for $320 today, now have to sell the mudlites befor the wife finds out lol.....


If you ride out at Crosby, you might wanna hang on to the mud tires. You know how bad it gets out there and those Big Horns ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

monsterbrute i know what you mean, but i dont mud ride much to be honest, and if rains out in crosby i just dont go, i have steered away from crosby, been going to a private location too ride lately and out to hidden falls adventure park in marble falls tx. the mud just aint for me, i perfer rock climbing, rolling hills, off camber trails and nice ole hard pack where i can haul some butt out on the trails..........thats just my style...so with that being said, the mudlites are for sale!!!!! Any takers???lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

fstang24 said:


> monsterbrute i know what you mean, but i dont mud ride much to be honest, and if rains out in crosby i just dont go, i have steered away from crosby, been going to a private location too ride lately and out to hidden falls adventure park in marble falls tx. the mud just aint for me, i perfer rock climbing, rolling hills, off camber trails and nice ole hard pack where i can haul some butt out on the trails..........thats just my style...so with that being said, the mudlites are for sale!!!!! Any takers???lol


not hijacking .. mount gilmont sounds like your kinda place its closer than marble falls too


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks walker well have too look into it, much appreciated


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

my lady don't mind she wants a brute too


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> ^I cant really get away with that unless its something I'm going and picking up myself. If I order anything then it usually comes while I'm at work and she doesnt hesistate for one second to rip the box open and look at the invoice/reciept and then call and chew my azz..... it always the same: phone rings, I answer and immediately: "What the $&^% did you buy for that stupid fourwheeler?! You better hope this is all that you bought, I'm throwin it in the trash! Let me catch you buying one more thing! I've had it, I hate that stupid POS! I'm gonna sell it one day when your gone!"
> I get this EVERY time something comes in the mail and it even kinda looks like it could be for the brute. She cant sell it legally cause I didnt title it under my name just for that reason lol.
> N20torious...you say cheaper to keep her, I agree more with 2010Bruterider....worth the money just to have some peace and quiet!
> I'll get down now :soapbox:


Give your wife my number so when she finally gets mad enough to sell your bike you will no it went to a good home! lol


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

i am glad i do not have to worry about any of that my wife wanted a sxs so i bought her a suzuki samurai she loves it she has not rode her 4wheeler since i got her the samurai


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

MonsterRenegade said:


> Give your wife my number so when she finally gets mad enough to sell your bike you will no it went to a good home! lol


:lol: Just dont think your canned ham would be very happy havin to sit next to that blue beast lol.... Craigslist is good, but I dont think its gonna be good enough to have my bike sold on it any time soon.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> ^I cant really get away with that unless its something I'm going and picking up myself. If I order anything then it usually comes while I'm at work and she doesnt hesistate for one second to rip the box open and look at the invoice/reciept and then call and chew my azz..... it always the same: phone rings, I answer and immediately: "What the $&^% did you buy for that stupid fourwheeler?! You better hope this is all that you bought, I'm throwin it in the trash! Let me catch you buying one more thing! I've had it, I hate that stupid POS! I'm gonna sell it one day when your gone!"
> I get this EVERY time something comes in the mail and it even kinda looks like it could be for the brute. She cant sell it legally cause I didnt title it under my name just for that reason lol.
> N20torious...you say cheaper to keep her, I agree more with 2010Bruterider....worth the money just to have some peace and quiet!
> I'll get down now :soapbox:




Lmao after I read this I showed it to my ol lady n let her read it. She started laughing cause it sounds just like her. I'm glad I'm not the only one that has to put up with it.
I'm so glad I have a seperate account than her I lie all the time on how much stuff cost and ussually try to buy it local so I can put it in my shop before she sees it.


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

My wife has been good for the most part. She knows i am going to have some sort of toy. When she starts breathing out of her eyeballs and ears, I always remind her that i dont go to bars or strip clubs. She calms down after that. There are worse things a man could be doing other than getting N.S.D in a big mud hole:bigok:


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

That's a good point Joe I don't go to thosea places either maybe ill try that line next time I buy something lol


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

jrfonte said:


> That's a good point Joe I don't go to thosea places either maybe ill try that line next time I buy something lol


Ask her, parts or bars, your pick!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Joe.USMC said:


> Ask her, parts or bars, your pick!


I gotta remember that^..... I'm the same, I'd rather work on/ride my brute any day instead of goin to a bar or strip club.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

My ol lady is pretty good about the bike and accessories most of the time. Of course i do hear about it lots, but hasnt stopped her from forking over the checkbook!! 

Matter of fact, when i was just messing around with her about me finding the 7" gorilla lift i recently purchased, she actually wanted the number so she could call and set everything up to have it shipped immediately! I was just messing with her about it.......kinda.....lol

she says nothing about the guns and hunting stuff i buy though....i just say they will one day be my son's, and everything is gtg....

And she buys clothes, shoes, purses, and other crap and i say nothing....until time for a new gun or atv accessory


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

N2Otorious said:


> It's cheaper to keep'er.



NOT always  lol


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Somehow I feel that you and walker would also end up single and we'd all be neighbors out there lmao! NO WORK and ALL PLAY! Could make our $$$ by workin on other people's stuff out on the trail when it breaks, and installing snorks and lifts lol.


HAHA ...johns already tried to get me to move a trailer out to River Run for full time stay.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

03dsglightning said:


> HAHA ...johns already tried to get me to move a trailer out to River Run for full time stay.


We need someone out there, that can give us real time weather... and if you live there, you can ride more, and maybe find the mystical cabin everyone speaks of.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

WE need a time share out there.... like 4 of us get together and buy a Trailer, and then carry it out there and park it. then we split the monthly rent for the spot.

Then we each have a key, and we all have a place to stay when we go...


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Well I was about to say a whole bunch about my ol lady but she's yelling from the other room "ARE YOU BACK ON MIMB"....see you fellas later...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hahahaha your leash must have got tight :haha:


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Rack High said:


> Well I was about to say a whole bunch about my ol lady but she's yelling from the other room "ARE YOU BACK ON MIMB"....see you fellas later...


:haha:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

CL was good to me today.... Picked up a full set of four 2 inch billet wheel spacers (the good ones) for $50 :chewbacca:..... And then to top it off I found a bag full of roughly 250-300 bucks worth of Craftsman tools today that was left out on our trailer drop pad. Noticed them when I was in the Yard Mule moving trailers in and out of the docks and decided to start bringing the full ones out to the drop pad.... noticed a black bag near the wheels of one of trailers sittin there and investigated..... Just completed my good day!!!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I think those were mine. I lost some tools today. Would like to have them back buddy!lol Lucky


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> CL was good to me today.... Picked up a full set of four 2 inch billet wheel spacers (the good ones) for $50 :chewbacca:..... And then to top it off I found a bag full of roughly 250-300 bucks worth of Craftsman tools today that was left out on our trailer drop pad. Noticed them when I was in the Yard Mule moving trailers in and out of the docks and decided to start bringing the full ones out to the drop pad.... noticed a black bag near the wheels of one of trailers sittin there and investigated..... Just completed my good day!!!


That's where I left my black bag... Thanks for picking that up for me... Whew, that'd had lost them.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL.... Shawn, John, ...tell yall what... if you show up at my job tomorrow and show me where yall left them, I'll gladly give em back to you :haha:..... Otherwise, they are now cleaned, and put away in my toolbox. 
ALL THE DANG SPACERS TURNED OUT TO BE 1.5's...I kinda thought they didnt quite look 2" but didnt have a tape on me to check. Its ok though...still wider than whats on it right now, and still was a good deal.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

I got some 2.5s off eBay ... Hope they last.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

03dsglightning said:


> I got some 2.5s off eBay ... Hope they last.


 
like those used chains .......bwhaha


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

That was below the belt....but funny !!! LOL !!!
Hey filthy, thanks for grabbing my tools for me. I can identify them...they were in a black bag, next to a trailer. They are Craftsman in assorted sizes and silver in color..


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

brute for mud said:


> my lady don't mind she wants a brute too


i have one for sale.. ;-)



readin' this thread is funny.. i'm dating a girl and when i told her i was putting my 09 brute up for sale and buying a different 09, she said i'd better make sure her seat wasn't being sold with the old one.. ha.. and of course, the seat don't go with the 650 i'm sellin'.. ha.. i'd love to keep the 650 for her, but just ain't in the picture.. i'm buyin' a 750 now.. ;-)


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

oh and she encourages me to buy whatever I can afford for anything i own.. jeep, 4 wheeler, truck, guns, i have a one of a kind.. she knows i come with my own wants and encourages me to fulfill them..  plus, she knows she can use my toys too..


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Marry her......and that sh$# will change real quick.
The panties stay on and the toy fund goes away........LOL !!!


----------

